#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: US-Mediziner planen Ende 2007 Gebärmutter-Transplantation >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington - Trotz der nach Ansicht von Kritikern großen Risiken für Frauen und ihren möglichen Nachwuchs planen US-Mediziner noch in diesem Jahr eine Gebärmutter-Transplantation. ?Angesichts dessen, was meine Kollegen und mein Team erreicht haben, ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

